# Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen



## Matthis10 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle, 
zur Zeit habe ich einen kleinen Bachlauf in unsere Terrasse integriert. Das heißt 500l Behälter mit Oase Pumpe Quellstein und rund 3 Meter Bach. 
Nun möchte ich den Bach in meinen Garten verlegen u.  verändern. 
Vorgestellt habe ich mir den PVC-Behälter mit Teichfolie zu einem Teich von ca.  1000l zu erweitern. Pumpe rein und über den Quellstein, den neuen Bachlauf (4-5 Meter) wieder in den Teich. 
Nun zu meiner Frage : Kann man die Folie an den Behälter mit PVC-Kleber ankleben? 
Oder habt ihr vielleicht bessere Vorschläge wie ich die vorhandenen "Bordmittel"  verwenden kann? 
Ich bin für Anregungen sehr dankbar. 
Gruß 
Matthis10


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Hi

Das ist technisch schwierig: evtl ist der kleine Teich fast leer, bevor das erste Bachwasser wieder dort ankommt. Der Bach darf nur kurz und schmal sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Servus Mathis,

man liest die Frage des öfteren, ob es möglich ist eine Folie an eine Teichschale anzukleben.
Technisch funktioniert dies durchaus.
Trotzdem würde ich davon abraten, auch ich fing einmal mit einer Teichschale an, aber
diese wurde mir bald zu klein - dann stieg ich aber auf einen Folienteich um.
Folie hat für mich viele Vorteile.
Du bist in der Teichform, Teichgröße und auch Teichtiefe absolut flexibel, deshalb
würde ich es mir an Deiner Stelle gut überlegen, ob nicht doch gleich nur eine Teichfolie
hergenommen werden soll.
Dann kannst Du gleich eine vernünftige Tiefe und Größe machen, denn bei den meisten
Teichschalten fehlt einfach die nötige Tiefe um den Teichbewohnern genügend Volumen
für den Winter zu geben.

LG Markus


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Hallo Matthis
lies mal hier nach 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35198/?q=ausgleichsbeh%E4lter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Matthis10 (5. Juli 2013)

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten und  Anregungen. 
Ich  glaube ich werde mir das tatsächlich mit dem Folienteich überlegen.  Damit mir der kleine Teich nicht leergesaugt wird werden mehrere kleinere Sammelbecken im Bachlauf integriert. An einen Ausgleichsbehälter hatte ich auch schon gedacht. 
Mal sehen was und wie ich das umsetzen werde. 
Vielleicht  gibt es ja noch weitere Ideen. 
Gruß 
Matthis10


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Hi

Mit Zwischenbehältern könnte das Problem noch größer werden, da die ja auch noch alle zum Überlaufen gebracht werden müssen, ehe das Wasser wieder im unteren Teich ankommt. Wenn, dann müssten die Ausgleichsbehälter direkt und mit großer Durchflussmenge mit dem unteren Teil verbunden sein nach Art kommunizierender Röhren. Ein größerer unterer Teich wäre eindeutig die bessere Lösung.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Matthis10 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
das ist ja komplizierter als ich dachte. 
Leider habe ich für einen größeren Teich nicht ausreichend Platz. 
Dann muss ich den Plan mit dem Teich wohl verwerfen und nur mit meinem 500l Wasserbehälter, wie bisher auch, den Bachlauf in Angriff nehmen. 
Schade ich hätte gerne ein paar Seerosen gehabt. 
Gruß 
Matthis10


----------



## Sternie (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mit Zwischenbehältern könnte das Problem noch größer werden, da die ja auch noch alle zum Überlaufen gebracht werden müssen, ehe das Wasser wieder im unteren Teich ankommt.



Wolfgang, ich glaube da hast du einen falschen Gedankengang. 
Die Zwischenbehälter bleiben ja auch bei abschalten des Bachlaufes gefüllt. Die wirken ja wie Staustufen bei einem Bachlauf, so daß nicht jedesmal das gesamte bachbett gefüllt werden muß, wenn der bach anläuft, sondern der Wasserspiegel in den einzelnen "Zwischenbehältern nur jeweils um ein paar mm angehoben werden muß, so daß das Wasser dann wieder in den nächsten Behäter bzw. am Ende dann in den Teich überfließt.
Matthis sollte aber vielleicht, auch wenn es die Fördermenge herabsetzt, direkt nach der Pumpe ein Rückschlagventil in den Schlauch zum Quellstein einbauen, dann muß das Schlauchvolumen nicht auch noch jedesmal gefüllt werden.


----------



## Matthis10 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
gestern kam mir die Idee, dass Problem könnte man vielleicht auch mit einer Überschwemmungszone  oder Sumpfzone lösen. Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, läuft der Bach wird das Wasser aus dieser Zone für den Teich als Ausgleich verwendet, bis auf einen kleinen Rest soll ja nicht komplett leerlaufen, und ist der Bachlauf abgeschaltet wird dieser Abschnitt überflutet. 
Wäre das eine Lösung? 
Gruß 
Matthis10 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sternie (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal spaßeshalber eine "Milchmädchenrechnung"  aufgemacht.

Nehmen wir mal eine Bachlänge von 5m und eine Breite von 30 cm an. Höhenunterschied zwischen Ausgang Quellstein und Wasserspiegel Teich 50cm. Wenn das Wasser die Staustufen dann in einer "Dicke" (Abstand zwischen Oberfläche Staustufe und Wasserspiegel Bachlauf) von 1 cm überfließen soll, kommt man auf folgende Rechnung

V=(Länge Bachlauf + Gesamthöhe Bachlauf) * Breite Bachlauf * Überfließhöhe

V= (5m + 0,5m) * 0,3m * 0,01m = 0,0165m³ = 16,5 Liter

Es werden also bei dem obengenannten idealisierten Bachlauf ca. 16,5 Liter aus dem Teich benötigt, um den Bachlauf zu betreiben. 
Das Wasser in den Staustufen ist vernachlässigbar, da es bei Abschalten des Bachlaufes nicht wieder in den Teich zurückfließt. Und auch das Wasservolumen innerhalb des Quellsteines und des zuführenden Schlauches kann bei Verwendung eines Rückschlagventils direkt hinter der Pumpe vernachlässigt werden.

Es ist also keinesfalls so, daß der Teich halb leergepumpt würde, wenn man einen Bachlauf betreibt.

@Matthis
Die Idee ist wahrscheinlich garnicht mal schlecht, die meisten Pflanzen für die Sumpfzone sollten wechselnde Wasserstände ganz gut abkönnen.
Bei einem Volumen von 1.000 Litern sollte der Wasserstand im Teich bei einschalten des Bachlaufes wahrscheinlich ohnehin nur um ca. 1-2cm absinken.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*



Sternie schrieb:


> ...Das Wasser in den Staustufen ist vernachlässigbar...



Rein theoretisch. Aber nur, wenn Du vorher die Staustufen voll füllst und regelmäßig die Verdunstung, die bei einem solchen Bachlauf nicht unerheblich sein wird, ausgleichst.


----------



## Matthis10 (9. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Ausrechnen. Das ist ja wirklich nicht viel Wasser das ich da benötige. So brauche ich keine Angst haben das mir der Teich zu sehr leer gepumpt wird.  
Auch muss ich die Sumpfzone nicht übermäßig groß anlegen. Im Herbst werde ich mich dann an das Projekt ran wagen. Im Moment ist es einfach zu warm. Bis dahin werde ich mich von den vielen Tipps hier im Forum inspirieren lassen und die ein oder andere Idee aufgreifen. 
Gruß Matthis10 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sexyskillz (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

das Problem mit dem sinkenden Wasser hatte ich auch am alten Teich.

1,5 m³ Wasser im Teich bei weit über 10m Bachlauf mit mehreren Becken.
Selbst wenn die Becken voll standen, fiel der Wasserstand im Teich um 7cm,
wenn die Bachlaufpumpe an war.

Grund... Das HT Rohr zum Wasserfall, das mit Gefälle liegt, läuft im Stillstand in den Teich
(wegen Frostgefahr bei geradem Rohr)
Und das muss erst gefüllt werden, bis oben was ankommt.

Jetzt ist der Teich bei 9m³, das HT Rohr läuft über einen kürzeren Weg 
und der Wasserstand sinkt praktisch nicht meßbar um 0,5-10mm.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Limnos (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich  möchte  einen Bachlauf mit Miniteich bauen*

Hi

Ok, man braucht 16,5 l um Wasser von 1cm Höhe an den Kanten der Staustufen überfließen zu lassen. Aber das andere Wasser fällt nicht nur einmalig zur Erstfüllung des Baches an, Es gibt ziemlicheSpritz- und Verdunstungsverluste, die umso höher sind, je mehr Steine am Bachrand oder im Bach, die herausragen, angebracht sind. Auch hängen sie von der Bachbepflanzung ab. Blattfall, Pflanzenreste, __ Moos und Algenansatz etc. können Staus im Bach verursachen, durch die Wasser aus dem Kreislauf entweicht. So einen Bach kann man nicht längere Zeit sich selbst überlassen. Er muss dauernd kontrolliert werden. Dann kommt noch eines hinzu: Um wirklich ein Überfließen von 1 cm pro Staustufe zu erreichen, muss man eine ziemlich starke Pumpe haben, da das Wasser schon ab 1mm über zu laufen beginnt. Dann ist es aber nur ein Rinnen und kein Fließen. Will man wirklich sichtbar ein Fließen erzielen, stellt sich die Frage - die  ich auch nicht beantworten kann - in welchem Zeitraum fließen 16,5 Liter bei 50cm Höhenunterschied und 5 m Länge ab, wieviel muss die Pumpe pro Sekunde fördern. Man kann natürlich die Menge minimieren, wenn die Staustufen nicht 30 sondern nur 10 cm breit sind. Die Staustufen  müssen übrigens die Wasseransammlung dahinter dicht abschließen, damit nach Abschaltung der Pumpe der Bach nicht trotzdem ganz oder weitgehend leerläuft, und ein zu kleiner Teich überläuft. Hierdurch entstünde ein weiterer Wasserverlust. Alles das muss beim Bau berücksichtigt werden, und vielfach sieht man erst nach Fertigstellung und dem ersten Probelauf, was man immer noch falsch gemacht hat, oder was nicht so läuft, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

